# Coyote hunting



## troyjohnson1925 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone would wanna go out coyote hunting over the summer? I'm having a hard time getting one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Summer is prob going to be a tad early to start hunting coyotes. You'll prob want to wait til late summer / early fall to start hunting them. Then you can start getting the younger , hopefully less educated, dogs. 

I'd also suggest looking at the Predator Masters forum. There are lots of great hunters over there that can give you great advice on technique.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, but if you find a nursing female you can whack her and then go find her pups! -()/>-


----------



## troyjohnson1925 (Jan 4, 2017)

Would either of you be interested in going the end of summer. I'm not interested in your hunting spots I just wanna learn how to be successful.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Like Bax said, go over to Predator Masters and sign up. Lots of knowledge and good people. I heard that they are having a convention coming up in September in Elko. There will be lots of prizes and people to hunt with. The announcement will be coming next month. Several good seminars from Tom Austin, Al Morris and Byron South.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm no pro on coyote hunting so I wouldn't be the best to learn from.


----------



## UThuntingallofit (Jun 27, 2017)

troyjohnson1925 said:


> Hey I was just wondering if anyone would wanna go out coyote hunting over the summer? I'm having a hard time getting one.


Hey i dont know where your from but im up for some coyote hunting. Been learning myself a lot lately and honestly predator masters forum has great advice BUT youll learn more getting out and actually DOING it for a day than you will in a month of reading. Also there is no magic call sound that just makes them run right up to get shot especially in utah.

Im currently staying in nephi during the week and either Salina or Centerville on the weekends. Anytime is a good time to hunt coyotes for me so week days, weeknds, whenever just let me know and we can set something up.


----------

